# Car insurance uk. ( international license )



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

I have international driving license from pakistan which was issued yesterday..

My age is 24 years 3 months.

Any idea how much cheapest insurance would be in UK for me? ( 3rd party )

Car i will be driving is small.. ( corsa and model is few years old too )


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Without UK licence and driving experience, most companies won't even give you a quote, and if they do, it will be very expensive, esp in London and major cities. Aviva and Direct Line will quote you. I'd say you are lucky to get anything under £3,000.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Without UK licence and driving experience, most companies won't even give you a quote, and if they do, it will be very expensive, esp in London and major cities. Aviva and Direct Line will quote you. I'd say you are lucky to get anything under £3,000.


i had one provisinal license before but i lost it 

but i have the test result of a theory test ,which i passed back in 2007 in london..

when i arrive in london , how should i go about applying for new dvla provisional license...

i remember the very first time , i had to go to office , i had to take my passport with me..


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

abidabzhussain said:


> i had one provisinal license before but i lost it
> 
> but i have the test result of a theory test ,which i passed back in 2007 in london..
> 
> ...


Unless you have full UK licence (or one from an EU country), your insurance will always remain high.
To apply for a new provisional licence, you have to send your passport to DVLA in Swansea. You can no longer do it locally, and sending your passport is a must.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

Joppa,

maybe because i am already in the system.
They wont need to check passport. I had provisional license before. Even passed theory test.

Maybe i have to just report it lost? And get it again.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

I think provisional licence itself doesn't expire till you are 70, but the photocard part has to be renewed every 10 years. So it seems you don't have to send your passport but just renew it in the normal way. I think the cost is £20, and you have to do it in person at post office or by post with your expired paper licence and photocard. Online application is only possible for UK passport holder, as they take your photo from passport database.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Without UK licence and driving experience, most companies won't even give you a quote, and if they do, it will be very expensive, esp in London and major cities. Aviva and Direct Line will quote you. I'd say you are lucky to get anything under £3,000.


Joppa I have a French driving licence with 10 years experience and some of then quoted me between £4,000 and £5,000.

They are crazy this days.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Persevere! There are insurers prepared to cover new arrivals with foreign licence at a reasonable cost. Other than Aviva and Direct Line, there are Admiral Group (including Bell, Diamond and Elephant) and Swinton.


----------

